# Questions about engine swapping



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

It would be infinitely more economical to sell your car and buy a same-year, similar mileage Cruze with the configuration you want. 

All of the control modules are coded by VIN and communicate with each other, and a substantial amount of work would be involved to reprogram any one of them. It would have to be done by a dealer, if they'd even be willing to.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Like extreme said it's honestly gonna be cheaper to just buy a similar car. We've had quite a few talks about dropping a 2.0T from the Verano or Malibu in one of these but the costs it just so high it's hardly worth it.


----------



## bboymfs (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks XtremeRevolution. What are the control modules in the Cruze?

Let's say a control module goes out, I can't simply replace it with another module pulled from another Cruze? Do I have to go to the dealer to get it replaced then? New technology :-(


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Auto wreckers used to be me favorite place for parts too .. way cheaper for the fixed income parts gatherers amongst us .. Good thing I got another Job . 

Vin # plus the used module if you can get those 2 from a wrecker + a trip to a Authorized Tech . Dealership can reprogram the Parts .


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

In theory your idea should work .. considering that you are only replacing the engine Block and not all of the controlling electrical sensors and ECU .

How would an ECU know what engine it is Controlling if it is the exact same type of engine ?


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

I have a question, while we're on the subject of engine swaps. I have a 1.4t and let's say that the 1.4t goes. Can I just put a new 1.4t in there or will I have to take it to the dealer and have them reprogram the ecu to use that 1.4t? I am also trifecta tuned.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Clausses said:


> I have a question, while we're on the subject of engine swaps. I have a 1.4t and let's say that the 1.4t goes. Can I just put a new 1.4t in there or will I have to take it to the dealer and have them reprogram the ecu to use that 1.4t? I am also trifecta tuned.


No reprogram will be needed to swap the same motor. They are saying it would most likely be needed due to the fact there are different control modules between the 1.8 and 1.4t. You could swap a 1.4 into a 1.4 without needing a 5 reprogram same goes for a 1.8 into a 1.8 car.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

brian v said:


> In theory your idea should work .. considering that you are only replacing the engine Block and not all of the controlling electrical sensors and ECU .
> 
> How would an ECU know what engine it is Controlling if it is the exact same type of engine ?


You would need an ECU from a turbo Cruze paired with that engine. We sure as heck can't take the 1.8l ECU and put in our cars, expecting it to actually turn the engine lol


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

A 1.8 to 1.4 swap shouldn't be all that expensive maybe 2k . Engine and trans are fairly cheap. 

But I would just go N/A on the 1.8


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> It would be infinitely more economical to sell your car and buy a same-year, similar mileage Cruze with the configuration you want.
> 
> All of the control modules are coded by VIN and communicate with each other, and a substantial amount of work would be involved to reprogram any one of them. It would have to be done by a dealer, if they'd even be willing to.


Unless you know someone with a tech 2


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

To the OP your better off swapping the buick 2.0T


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Why not just trade in the Cruze LS and buy the Buick Verano 2.0L Turbo. There is a lot more then just the engine that makes it a nicer car. You might even be abel to get a used one for a good price.

You don't want to spend the money to get the engine. The engine will cost thousands. The install won't be cheap. Then you still have rear drum brakes and a lower quality interior. I don't think it is worth it.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Daisy81 said:


> Why not just trade in the Cruze LS and buy the Buick Verano 2.0L Turbo. There is a lot more then just the engine that makes it a nicer car. You might even be abel to get a used one for a good price.
> 
> You don't want to spend the money to get the engine. The engine will cost thousands. The install won't be cheap. Then you still have rear drum brakes and a lower quality interior. I don't think it is worth it.


The LHU is currently going for around 1800-2k The cradle/ sub-frame is the same part number as the 1.4t. I researched the **** out of it. I would recommend it. all in all I can see spending about 3500 if you are doing the labor and about 6k if someone else. and 6k for 100hp and an engine designed to surpass 100k deal of the year IMO.

DONT FORGET THE RESIDUALS ON OUR CRUZES ARE TERRIBLE!!! So trading it in will be a huge loss of money. So to say trade it for a verano is just as expensive and you wont have done anything cool.. Just saying


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't understand why you would want to put $3,500 into a base model Cruze? 

A 2012 Cruze LS is worth ~$7000 for trade in according to Kelly Blue Book. I don't have access to the black book but lets say $5,500. Take the $3,500 that is burning a hole in your pocket and the $1,250 cash off for a 2015 Buick Verano going right now and you have $10,250 towards the new vehicle. Assuming you own your LS and you're going for the premium 2.0L Turbo model you're looking at $29,000 which you can bet you can negotiate to something like $28,000 maybe $27,000 (but you lose flexibility in getting specific options or your choice color). So lets say $28,000 minus $10,250 which puts you at $17,750. That is only $1,580 more then a brand new base Cruze LS so if you had a monthly payment on your Cruze prior to having paid it off you could expect about the same monthly payment.

If you do go this route go online to a bank and get prepared for a loan. Then take that loan to the dealer and pick your car out. While you are buying it let them know you are willing to take their financing if they can beat the interest rate on your already approved loan.

Now you have a much better car then just a Cruze LS with a better motor in it and no warranty.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Daisy81 said:


> I don't understand why you would want to put $3,500 into a base model Cruze?
> 
> A 2012 Cruze LS is worth ~$7000 for trade in according to Kelly Blue Book. I don't have access to the black book but lets say $5,500. Take the $3,500 that is burning a hole in your pocket and the $1,250 cash off for a 2015 Buick Verano going right now and you have $10,250 towards the new vehicle. Assuming you own your LS and you're going for the premium 2.0L Turbo model you're looking at $29,000 which you can bet you can negotiate to something like $28,000 maybe $27,000 (but you lose flexibility in getting specific options or your choice color). So lets say $28,000 minus $10,250 which puts you at $17,750. That is only $1,580 more then a brand new base Cruze LS so if you had a monthly payment on your Cruze prior to having paid it off you could expect about the same monthly payment.
> 
> ...


You are also assuming that the loan is paid..... what if he owes 12500 on it... he would be upside down 7k!


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> You are also assuming that the loan is paid..... what if he owes 12500 on it... he would be upside down 7k!


So in three years he only paid off ~$4000 on principle of the loan? If this is the case he made poor choices with his money and throwing away $3,500 is another poor choice.

My suggestion if that is the case is to do one of three things.

1) Save the money and then invest in assets. A home and car are liabilities. A rental property that has someone renting it and paying on time is an asset. Buy that instead.
2) Use the $3,500 to get out from under the loan.
3) Use the money to buy a old muscle car in disrepair and make it the project to fix up.

The first option is preferable because the profits from the rent would go towards paying the car.

Option 3 is a middle class decision, because the money is gone and all you have to show for it is another liability but to each their own at least you would have a car that might be worth something if you spend less fixing it up then it would be worth.

Another thing to keep in mind. Assuming the engine is swapped and it only costs $3,500 including parts, labor and tax. What are you going to tell your insurance company? If you don't tell them and something happens they will not cover that car and then you're up the creek without a paddle. If you do tell them now you fall under the over $1,000 in parts clause that will make your insurance go up.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

You are also assuming he bought it new and didnt roll any debt in to it. At this point I would kick it back to the OP and ask what his payoff is. Before we roll on imaginary numbers


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> You are also assuming he bought it new and didnt roll any debt in to it. At this point I would kick it back to the OP and ask what his payoff is. Before we roll on imaginary numbers


Rolling debt over into a new car loan is about the worst thing that can possibly be done outside of some very specific circumstances that I won't get into.

OP we've reached an impasse without additional information.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Daisy81 said:


> Rolling debt over into a new car loan is about the worst thing that can possibly be done outside of some very specific circumstances that I won't get into.
> 
> OP we've reached an impasse without additional information.


Or you want a new car and your ok with rolling debt .....

I used to sell cars for a living I have seen so many deals as I would sell about 18-22 a month. Trust me its almost never cut and dry.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> Or you want a new car and your ok with rolling debt .....
> 
> I used to sell cars for a living I have seen so many deals as I would sell about 18-22 a month. Trust me its almost never cut and dry.


I never said people don't but rolling debt is a sure fire way to stay in debt.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> Unless you know someone with a tech 2


tech 2 doesn't work for the cruze.. 



hificruzer226 said:


> The LHU is currently going for around 1800-2k The cradle/ sub-frame is the same part number as the 1.4t. I researched the **** out of it. I would recommend it. all in all I can see spending about 3500 if you are doing the labor and about 6k if someone else. and 6k for 100hp and an engine designed to surpass 100k deal of the year IMO.
> 
> DONT FORGET THE RESIDUALS ON OUR CRUZES ARE TERRIBLE!!! So trading it in will be a huge loss of money. So to say trade it for a verano is just as expensive and you wont have done anything cool.. Just saying



subframes are the same but I still haven't figured out if mounts can be swapped between the two


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Has anyone thought about how much more is involved in this kind of swap than just the engine?

- ECU
- Tuning
- Fuel system 
- Assuming transmission etc mates up without complications and can handle the power output with breaking within 100k, which your warranty certainly won't cover
1 Any other bits and odds that haven't been thought of....


----------



## aritto1966 (May 1, 2014)

I just replaced a 1.4 from a 2013 to a 2011 , do I need to replace the computer? not finish with the swap yet


----------



## aritto1966 (May 1, 2014)

I just finished reading your post , just replace the 1.4 from a 2013 with 20000 into my 2011 with 44000 miles the water pump went and the engine is gone .I got it from a junk yard. the engine started right away but the car turns off after 2 minues


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

No you can use the 2011 pcm. If it cuts off do you have any codes? A vac leak?


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

aritto1966 said:


> I just finished reading your post , just replace the 1.4 from a 2013 with 20000 into my 2011 with 44000 miles the water pump went and the engine is gone .I got it from a junk yard. the engine started right away but the car turns off after 2 minues


Can I ask why you had to junk the entire motor? Was it because your water pump went out? Did you overheat or somehow destroy your block?

I second what Sneaker is saying, you could have a vacuum leak. Or something could be slightly off with the ECU... timing off, too rich? Does your car sound "normal", or lumpy or choppy like a cammed V8 might do?

Does your car do anything specific before it turns off? I mean, like do you hear any particular noises or feel something jolt/vibrate?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Invierno said:


> Does your car do anything specific before it turns off? I mean, like do you hear any particular noises or feel something jolt/vibrate?


Does it set any codes? Does the engine just die, or is the computer turning it off? So many ways this can go.


----------



## delhac (10 mo ago)

cruzinred92 said:


> No reprogram will be needed to swap the same motor. They are saying it would most likely be needed due to the fact there are different control modules between the 1.8 and 1.4t. You could swap a 1.4 into a 1.4 without needing a 5 reprogram same goes for a 1.8 into a 1.8 car.


Ive just put a 2010 replacement engine into my 2014 cruze and i am having problems with low range gears (auotmatic) have been told by the service agent the 2010 engine is not compatible and the codes cannot be reprogrammed any help out there


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

delhac said:


> Ive just put a 2010 replacement engine into my 2014 cruze and i am having problems with low range gears (auotmatic) have been told by the service agent the 2010 engine is not compatible and the codes cannot be reprogrammed any help out there


Who manufactured the 2010? The 2014? What are the engine sizes? Do you have the complete 2010 vehicle?


----------



## Sgp24 (Jan 23, 2020)

Orrrr there’s another option of wanting to swap just for the fun and challenge of it!

Not saying the other options aren’t totally valid, but doing the “wisest” thing isn’t always the most fun  Heck, I’m considering saving up for a little swap myself knowing full well there’s “better” options out there, but there’s something to be said for the allure to make your car a one-off little project.


----------

